# شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2007)

*شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير

شريط  يسوع رفيقى

القديسة مونيكا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7439081716

أنت راعى نفسى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/6869757565

قديسنا اسمه الانبا رويس
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4183957041
كلمة فى ودنك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5606623890
لا تدينوا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8200804503
لحن : طون ثينا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/1338743435
ليحل المسيح
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3141682304
ليه تضايق
http://www.rogepost.com/n/0107230095
ملاكى الحارس
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7691275387
وراجعلك يا يسوع
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4830250947
يسوع رفيقى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3634929330
يسوع علمنا لما نصوم
http://www.rogepost.com/n/2737545457​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

ميرسى بجد على الشريط 
انا بحب الكورال دا جدا
ربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## meraaa (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

_* انا بحب الشريط ده اوىىىى
وعاوزة احمله بس مش عارفه احمله خااااااااالص اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## abn yso3 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

*انا كان عندى الشريط وهو اجمل من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## cobcob (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

*الشريط هايترفع ان شاء الله خلال الاسبوع ده​*


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

*واحنا في انتظار الشريط يا كوكوب
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## tota E (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يسوع رفيقى" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

شكرن على شريط يسوع رفيقى


----------



## فادى2008يوسف (22 أبريل 2010)

مش عارف احمل الشريط ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## MATTEW (22 أبريل 2010)

فادى2008يوسف قال:


> مش عارف احمل الشريط ممكن حد يساعدنى


*
معلش انت رافع موضوع قديم 

لكن عموما 

الشريط 13  ترنيمة رائعة **Size: 44.7 MB*​ *حمل من هنا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/2006210/yaso3_rafiki.rar*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 يونيو 2011)

MATTEW قال:


> *
> معلش انت رافع موضوع قديم
> 
> لكن عموما
> ...



*
الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------

